
Bill would allow Connecticut police to put weapons on drones - pavel_lishin
http://www.islandpacket.com/news/politics-government/national-politics/article141714294.html
======
mtgx
I remember when police departments said they wouldn't put weapons on their
drones, when they were first trying to obtain them, to quell the outrage.

I guess that only lasted a few years. The problem is it's likely that these
drones are going to end-up killing a lot of innocents, too, when they become
"mainstream" in police departments, and when the police want to use them
because they are "so cool" and it gives them more of that warrior cop feeling.
That's only going to make the relationship between the public and the police
much worse, and it won't be just black people angry at them.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _I remember when police departments said they wouldn 't put weapons on their
> drones, when they were first trying to obtain them, to quell the outrage._

To be fair, these may be different police departments.

------
cody8295
Remember when that student was kicked out of CCSU simply for making a
weaponized drone (which isn't illegal)?

[http://fox61.com/2016/03/07/teen-who-made-weaponized-
drone-s...](http://fox61.com/2016/03/07/teen-who-made-weaponized-drone-sues-
ccsu-over-expulsion/)

But it's ok for the state to do it?

~~~
cristobal23
In political science, we refer to this notion as a monopoly on the means of
coercion.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopoly_on_violence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monopoly_on_violence)

